
Cisco iOS and iOS XE Software Cluster Management Protocol RCE Vulnerability - randomname2
https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-sa-20170317-cmp
======
Nexxxeh
Unfortunately, this arguably buries the lead by following HN guidelines.

>Source >This vulnerability was found during the analysis of documents related
to the Vault 7 disclosure.

